
Human Misjudgment Revisited - yarapavan
https://www.dropbox.com/s/209xq1dk50gb5ju/Human%20Misjudgment%20Revisited%20--%20Philip%20C.%20Ordway.pdf?dl=0
======
yarapavan
Phil Ordway's talk on human misjudgment:

Here is a copy of a talk I gave at John Mihaljevic's excellent conference in
Zurich last month. The goal was to "update" Charlie Munger's famous talk "The
Psychology of Human Misjudment" to include more recent examples and the work
of Kahneman and Tversky. The best part is probably the contribution of Jason
Zweig -- collaborator with Kahneman on his book and leading expert on all
things behavioral and investing -- who was kind enough to share his thoughts.
A big thank you to him for that and to John for hosting an excellent event.

